# Ada - when to replace?



## jellyfish6 (27 Jan 2013)

Hi all,

Just doing some tank maintenance and no matter how much substrate cleaning I do I seem to have more than normal detritus (and a fine powder), which I think may be the ada breaking down.  I've taken some out of the tank and just by rubbing it gently between my fingers it disintegrates into a powder.  Is it time I replaced it?   It's been in the tank a few years - but it's my nano that I tend to re-scape regularly. 

Thanks.


----------



## jellyfish6 (28 Jan 2013)

Anyone know the signs of when to replace?


----------



## anttthony (28 Jan 2013)

My malayas the same dust all over the tank only been in since the summer but iam am always messing with it. maby it can be capped with something as it's expensive stuff to replace

ant


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Jan 2013)

I think it depends a lot on which one you have... the original amazonia is suposed to be great almost indefinitely (thing tom barr has had his for 5 years +), amazonia 2 was rumoured to crumble and be a bit crappy and now the 'new' amazonia is a lot harder again.
Is it causing problems for you?
I can hoover my akadama all day and dust never stops coming out but it works well as a substrate, unless its causing an issue i wouldnt worry about it.  Maybe consider replacing when you rescape ?


----------



## jellyfish6 (28 Jan 2013)

It's Amazonia and its must be 3 years +.  While I've got the tank stripped down, if it was near the end of its life, I would replace.  I have the amazonia in my 260 and it's not as bad and the nano.  Think I'll give it a wash and go from there.

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jan 2013)

Most people will say after 12-18 months, the nutrients in the soil will wear out over time, you can always use it under new substrate to build up at the back if you buying new one.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Jan 2013)

Would it not be indefinite as long as you dose the water column too due to its high CEC??  I'd guess not as nutrient rich but more than capable of offering above average root nutrition..?
Think Tom Barr said his was 5+ years old.


----------



## whatok (31 Jan 2013)

easerthegeezer said:


> Would it not be indefinite as long as you dose the water column too due to its high CEC?? I'd guess not as nutrient rich but more than capable of offering above average root nutrition..?
> Think Tom Barr said his was 5+ years old.



This is what I would have thought. Unless your clay substrate is impractically deteriorated (mulchy or disintegrated) I wouldn't replace it. It's been around for thousands of years already, I'm sure 12 months in your aquarium won't affect it much. If you're still concerned, make sure it's not compacted, and use some root tabs.


----------

